# It's gonna snow!



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

:rofl: You sound like when we we get some "flurries" in the forecast :rofl:

And you can bet that the shelves with bread, milk and flour are EMPTY in the supermarket :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OH CRAP! WALMART Shelves are gonna be empty!

I could go to BJs and I could by bulk... and then and then and then ... I could stock up for when the apocolypse comes!

IT'S GONNA SNOW!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll just leave this here.... You're welcome.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's awesome... But gosh... Those dodge people are mean... I mean... they just left all those idiots in the snow!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl: You sound like when we we get some "flurries" in the forecast :rofl:
> 
> And you can bet that the shelves with bread, milk and *flour* are EMPTY in the supermarket :shock:


Many a times I say to the wifey: "We got nothing for dinner! What should we eat?" And she responds reassuringly, "We still have flour! Get a spoon!" :?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Get the milk, the eggs & the bread! :rofl:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> That's awesome... But gosh... Those dodge people are mean... I mean... they just left all those idiots in the snow!


never pickup strangers or hitch-hikers. They might take that dodge and leave you in the snow. Long ago stopping to assist was pretty common but these days there are just to many nut jobs out there.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

As a teenager living in MN I loved the snow. Started working and hated it. I don't think anything shut down unless it was a rare day that it was 50 below zero with the windchill. Only got stuck in a drift once with my 74 Camaro with mag wheels (not really made for snow driving). We used to troll the roads and pull people out all of the time with the truck that had a winch on the front of it. Sometimes people would pay us and sometimes not but we really did it because we were young and it was fun.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

All I can say is better you than me!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

We are getting RAIN! RAIN! OMG RAIN!!! 

Hmm. Somehow that just doesn't seem as urgent as snow...


That commercial was :rofl: but a Dodge getting thru when nothing else can? Nope, don't believe it! 


Our schools and many businesses have closed for a snow day before even one snowflake has fallen :rofl: one time the schools closed THREE DAYS in a row and the snow never came :icon_rolleyes: and forget thinking there will be any bread or milk left at the store! (fortunately I can't have either of those staples)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Nothing gonna about it, it IS snowing! The dog has wanted out twice so that he can go eat it but 5 minutes later wants back in because he doesn't like to sit or lay in it. LOL


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

we shall put the car at the top of the driveway so I can get to work on monday. I am curious... How do you close the government for weather if it' salready closed for furlough? I guess it's double jeopardy!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

RegalCharm said:


> never pickup strangers or hitch-hikers. They might take that dodge and leave you in the snow. Long ago stopping to assist was pretty common but these days there are just to many nut jobs out there.


You could always inquire if they'd want you to call emergency services for them, but yeah, in terms of towing, repair, etc. there is nothing I'd have to offer that AAA couldn't do better anyway, just a bit later.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We had snow every day for a week straight. This morning, we were all yelling IT'S SUNNY! OMG IT'S SUNNY! But then we looked out the window an hour later, and the sun is gone. At least there is no significant snow in the forecast for a few days. Just bitterly cold. This morning, it was -17C with a windchill that took it down to -27C. And that's not even the coldest it will get, but it's still pretty unpleasant. I want to ride. If the wind dies down, and hubby finally gets around to clearing the paddock of snow -- at least one swath all around -- I may get out today. Trails are now off-limits because the snow has gotten belly-deep for the horses, including a crust about 3/4 of the way up, so just too hard on their legs. I love trail riding in the snow so I will miss it.

But this isn't even a bad winter so far. It started a little early, which makes it feel longer, but we've seen a lot more snow than this, and a lot worse cold. I guess you get spoiled pretty fast. I'd much rather have snow than rain though. Rain on top of snow just makes slush, and then it freezes solid and you can't do anything with it. At least you can move snow. If only I could get hubby to run the tractor and snowblower through my trails... 

Hey, there are no flies!!!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I'll just leave this here.... You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG-6-XNzgUg


:rofl: Reminds me of the first _real_ snow I experienced in AR :rofl:
Growing up in the Alps, driving in lots of snow on steep roads was a given for several months of the year; and after moving to MA, I had my share of snow as well - Can't say I love driving on snow, but it is normally not too bad - or I walked it possible :Angel:

Picture my surprise seeing all those 4WD trucks and SUVs spinning off the road, being stuck in the ditch and my trusty (FWD) VW Golf just trucking along... A truck tried to follow my path (there _must_ be a patch of grippy road, right?) and the driver apparently did not understand why his truck was slipping and spinning out, despite having 4WD and his best efforts to put the pedal to the metal:shrug:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the snow blower fired up


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

The hostility towards the white stuff seems to be widespread...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

according to facebook it is snowing... But... According to my window... It is not. But it's on facebook so it has to be true... I'm really confused now....


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't see the problem...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yes but you are not in Virginia. You see. In Virginia a rain storm is a life threatening situation. A snow storm is apocolyptic. This is huge. It's snow. People can't drive in the snow. They all say they can because they grew up in snow and nothing about snow is scary but then they crash because they can't drive in the snow. Becuase they are idiots. People are not concerned about the weather because it's just snow and they grew up in snow but it's not just snow. It's Virginia snow. 

And facebook just said it's snowing five minutes away from me. Do you think I need new glasses? Maybe that is my problem.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> Nothing gonna about it, it IS snowing! The dog has wanted out twice so that he can go eat it but 5 minutes later wants back in because he doesn't like to sit or lay in it. LOL


How much did you get up where you're at? We got like.. 2 inches.. and it's already melting. :frown:

One time the weather forecast called for 3-4 inches of snow and our local supermarket literally ran out of bread. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

farmpony84 said:


> People are not concerned about the weather because it's just snow and they grew up in snow but it's not just snow. It's Virginia snow.
> 
> And facebook just said it's snowing five minutes away from me. Do you think I need new glasses? Maybe that is my problem.


Clearly you are in denial. It's understandable. You're in a state of shock... because you know, Virginia SNOW!:eek_color:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to hate snow, but I have learned to be at "peace" with it.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It doesn't snow all that often in Seattle. Last year, maybe 3 times (including Christmas!). But, this year, being an El Nino year, it may not snow at all. 



People around here make a big deal out of any snow. Our snow is usually very wet, and compacts down into 'Cascade Concrete'. AND, everywhere is hilly, to some degree, so driving CAN be challenging.


But, one of the most popular cars around is the Subaru Outback. They could keep up with that dodge.


I wish it WOULD snow here!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We have gotten about an inch maybe 2 so far here. I put all the horses in for the night so I'll have plenty of stalls to clean in the morning. I don't mind the snow - I just hate how it reaks havoc on things. We'll have to plow our road w/ the tractor tomorrow... I'll have to do my bucket brigade but that's no big deal since we have the garbage cans in the barn. 

I think they are caling for 12" which isn't much but it's enought to screw our roads up. I'm sure the schools will be closed on Monday but I'm curious about work... Will we... or won't we?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A cousin and I were out driving to a party one New year's Eve in VA. It had barely snowed but we got pulled over by police and told to get home quickly. Cousin said " But I'm from Michigan and driving a Volkswagen!" They let us continue but warned us no one else would know how to drive and stop in the few inches of snow.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

horseylover1_1 said:


> How much did you get up where you're at? We got like.. 2 inches.. and it's already melting. :frown:
> 
> One time the weather forecast called for 3-4 inches of snow and our local supermarket literally ran out of bread. :icon_rolleyes:



We got about the same amount of snow. Today it has been misty rain so it was mostly gone by the time I did late afternoon chores but the rain picked up an hour or so ago which means we're back to MUD. 


The supermarket here does the same thing. Any snow in the forecast at all means empty shelves.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

side walk , cars. driveway shoveled. maybe 3 inches but it is wet snow.
The longer I shovel the closer my head gets to the ground and then have to stop to straighten up. To bad I don't have enough hot air in me to just bend over and blow on the snow to melt it. :rofl:

And Aubie has been missing from the forum this past week.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Husband is out plowing now. I think the driveway is done but the neighbors (on the gravel road) will need help. The ones directly across from me usually help with the plowing but the last snow storm was supposed to be no more than a half inch. It hit without warning and his wife and her sister were coming from seeing there other sister in the hospital and ended up in a head-on. (the other drivers fault). Anyhow she broke sternum and ribs so he hasn't been leaving her for much time. The other neighbors husband is a police officer so he's on a 48 hour so he'll do her drive too. 

It's looking like it's just about to stop. Kids are already out of school tomorrow.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If the kids here were out of school every time it snowed that much, they wouldn't go to the school in the winter.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

RegalCharm said:


> And Aubie has been missing from the forum this past week.


:/ @aubie - where you at?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Left on a work trip tonight. Driving to airport through Vermont/New England was totally fine-in fact, no snow at all south of the VT border into MA-but my connecting flight through DC was cancelled because of the whiteout. And here I had purposely scheduled my connection there instead of Detroit or Philly-go figure! Fortunately got rerouted through Charlotte where everyone is wearing shorts and flip flops in the airport!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We got off today  Which is good because my barn chores took 2 hours.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

RegalCharm said:


> side walk , cars. driveway shoveled. maybe 3 inches but it is wet snow.
> The longer I shovel the closer my head gets to the ground and then have to stop to straighten up. To bad I don't have enough hot air in me to just bend over and blow on the snow to melt it. :rofl:
> 
> *And Aubie has been missing from the forum this past week*.





JoBlueQuarter said:


> :/ @aubie - where you at?


I started worrying when he didn't make his Friday night post. 

Talk to us @aubie!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, I also noticed there was no Friday Aubie post... hope all is well!

On another note, apparently we are getting a big storm on the weekend. Some say a foot of snow, some say three feet. It's really much too soon to predict of course. I knew the little bit of snow we have on the ground now was too good to be true.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@aubie um... if this was a known vacay... ya probably should have told us... just sayin'.

I'm seeing a big snow for us too. Well, right now it's either snow or ice or rain. It's all in the air.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

We had some snow over the weekend, just a few inches.
They're saying 3-6in for THIS weekend...ugh! Why can't it snow during the week? LOL.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

@*aubie* - :wave: i hope all is well and you're just having a break.

When people go missing from HF you realise how far apart we are and you can't drop-by to see how a friend's feeling.


My area's had a very mild winter. So far, we've had a light dusting of snow in the evening a few weeks back, which didn't survive into the next day. It's to get colder over the next few weeks but, hopefully, we're looking at frosts, sleet and light flurries in the mornings. 

There's still time for it to fall though, as we had severe blizzards in February and March last year.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Some kind of massive snowmageddon heading our way Sunday, though we still don't know if it will be 3 feet of snow, or a foot and a half of snow followed by hours of freezing rain. Would prefer the former. 

It snowed most of today, but only dumped a couple of inches. But tonight, the windchill is dropping to -30C. I think I'll shut the horses in for once. Just to make sure they don't stand out there in the wind like idiots. The barn already feels bitterly cold. The weatherman said to bring your pets in, but hubby thinks the horses would take up too much room in the bed. :icon_rolleyes:

Going to need extra layers to go out and do the last feeding soon.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

We have weather coming this weekend too. Supposedly a norester, but who knows till it hits. Prefer the snow though, and because temps will be very cold, should be a fluffy snow, so that makes me smile.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

they canceled the winter storm for my area though it is still going to bitterly cold starting Sunday. Might see an inch or two of snow.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah - it looks like mostly rain here to and then Monday it's going to be insanely cold.

I just got yelled at by husband. I told him my barn was flooding in the aisle and asked him to do something about it. He went down there and was all "You keep driving the tractor in to clean stalls and you are destroying the ground and you are the cause of the flooding and I can't fix it until it dries up and you are going to have to deal with it and you can't drive the car down there and blah blah blah"... And I said. "THEN RUN SOME DANG ELECTRICITY!" (Like how I made it all PG and stuff?).

Grumble.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Some kind of massive snowmageddon heading our way Sunday, though we still don't know if it will be 3 feet of snow, or a foot and a half of snow followed by hours of freezing rain. Would prefer the former.
> 
> It snowed most of today, but only dumped a couple of inches. But tonight, the windchill is dropping to -30C. I think I'll shut the horses in for once. Just to make sure they don't stand out there in the wind like idiots. The barn already feels bitterly cold. The weatherman said to bring your pets in, but hubby thinks the horses would take up too much room in the bed. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Going to need extra layers to go out and do the last feeding soon.



Same here! After it stops snowing, it's supposed to be a daytime actual *high *of -1*F/-18*C and actual overnight low of -11*F/-24*C, with winds of 10 to 20 mph so who knows what the windchill will be  I'm a little worried about my girls- I've seen horses (not mine) with frostbite on the ears and it just makes me feel horrible. I want to keep them out whenever I can as I know they have some stall anxiety but this might be extreme enough that I bring them in out of the wind for some amount of time with lots of hay to warm up.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

They have been hyping a big snowstorm all week. It was supposed to start early this morning. We had dire warnings of lots of snow, high winds, dangerous conditions-- many schools cancelled last night already. Right now it's nearly 3:00 pm and we have had........ absolutely nothing. Nada. Zilch. Our forecasted 10 - 12" or more has been dropped to 1-2". Maybe. 



I miss the multi-day old-fashioned blizzards. We haven't had one of those in 10 years.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

My area is predicted to get around 18"-24" of snow starting tonight and running though till the end of Sunday. Of course, being on "top of ol' smokey" I usually end up with a few inches (if not feet) more.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We have two versions of snow. Winter and Summer.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. No snow to report here. Just same ole rain.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SilverMaple said:


> They have been hyping a big snowstorm all week. It was supposed to start early this morning. We had dire warnings of lots of snow, high winds, dangerous conditions-- many schools cancelled last night already. Right now it's nearly 3:00 pm and we have had........ absolutely nothing. Nada. Zilch. Our forecasted 10 - 12" or more has been dropped to 1-2". Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the multi-day old-fashioned blizzards. We haven't had one of those in 10 years.


Move here. We get those all the time. Getting ready for one now. Forecast for the next 48 hrs: a poopload of snow (up to 3 feet potentially), ridiculously cold temps (more -30C tonight and tomorrow), high winds (50 km/hr), and ice pellets. I WISH they were wrong about this one. There's still hope...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just getting going here. It was peaceful at dinner feeding but was starting to come down hard right out of the gate.









Next 24 hours: 2 feet of snow and dropping down to -9*F/-23*C. Lovely husband has stolen the electric blanket off our bed to be sure he's able to start the tractor, which has a snowblower attachment. Propane tank for the generator is full. I've got the horses prepped as well as I know how (3 field-kept mares). 










Wish us luck!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

@aubie good to see you back


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Put out some hay in the barn and made sure the water troughs were full. I imagine there will be a mess in there come tomorrow because they'll probably elect to spend the night in there between the wind and the snow. 

We lost power for about 3 hours earlier but are up and running now. It was starting to get little chilly in here and we were on the verge of starting the generator when it came back on. At least we have that option.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, the forecast seems to have been pretty spot on- I didn't bring the yardstick out with me this morning but I'd say we got the foot of snow overnight they predicted. 

The mare in the front is about 15.0, the one to her right is about 14.2









And this little lady is 14.1 :grin:









They're all perfectly happy this morning though. The snow is very light and fluffy so while it's deep, it's easy to get through. The wind is supposed to pick up around dinner time when temps plummet, so that will be tougher for them (and us!).


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

egrogan said:


> Same here! After it stops snowing, it's supposed to be a daytime actual *high *of -1*F/-18*C and actual overnight low of -11*F/-24*C, with winds of 10 to 20 mph so who knows what the windchill will be  I'm a little worried about my girls- I've seen horses (not mine) with frostbite on the ears and it just makes me feel horrible. I want to keep them out whenever I can as I know they have some stall anxiety but this might be extreme enough that I bring them in out of the wind for some amount of time with lots of hay to warm up.


Mine are going inside tonight whether they like it or not ...


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Horses are staying in today. 
We have about 20" of hard, icy snow. Too miserable to be out and the freezing rain just started!

So, they are all snug as a bug and I'm going to stay inside and watch PBS Equus!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wild Heart said:


> Horses are staying in today.
> We have about 20" of hard, icy snow. Too miserable to be out and the freezing rain just started!
> 
> So, they are all snug as a bug and I'm going to stay inside and watch PBS Equus!


Still a blizzard here, with zero chance of improving until some time tomorrow. There's at least a foot and a half of snow, with lots more coming. And it's heavy, icy snow too. I left the stall doors open to the paddock, so they can choose to be in or out. Only Harley is choosing to be in. I'll be shutting them in tonight too. I hate to keep them in all day though, as they're used to lots of movement so standing in a stall doesn't seem like much fun. I think I'll leave the doors open until nightfall, then shut them in.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Over a foot here so far, with more falling. It's sleeting now, though a dry kind if that makes sense. Horses are opting to be in, can go out if desired into their paddocks.


Tomorrow they are being booted out into the front field while we finish cleaning up around the barn and snow blowing a path to the manure pile.


It's been a very peaceful day. Horses have plenty of heated water, hay in nets and DH and I enjoying coffee in between plowing, shoveling decks and snow blowing various paths. Haven't lost the power, but ready for that too!


Stay safe all!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They said last week, that there'd be like 6in of snow this past weekend...we got zero snow, just cold. And rain. :lol:

Super cold today though, like less than 12 degrees. Last night it was SUPER windy too. Ugh!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

it was 1 degree F when I got up with a hi today of 13 F. Tuesday is predicted to reach 37 F and Wednesday up to 45F. Then Thursday the R word. (rain).

Vehicle doors were all froze shut and pulled and pried to get them open and vehicles started up and let them run to melt the ice off.


----------

